# Change default mailer



## rderge (Jan 16, 2006)

I want to change the default mailer on my eMac to gmail. How do I do that? My OS is 10.3.9.


----------



## palmeira (Jul 4, 2005)

*change default mailer*

For Mail: 
Go to Applications/ Address Book
When then Address Book opens click Edit and scroll down to 'Edit Distribution List'. When the distribution list opens, click each individual's (including your own) primary email address. The bold email address then becomes the default email address.


For Entourage: 
Open Entourage and go to Tools, then scroll down to Accounts.
When accounts opens you will see a heading entitled 'Make Default'
Click the chosen email address and then click 'Make Default'.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

isn't gmail web based? if so, there isn't much you can do. you can't select a web page as a defualt emailer, only email apps. if what you want is to make gmail you home page in your broswer, then let us know which broswer you use.


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

Gmail is has POP3 capability so you could use Mail or Entourage to retrieve and send your Gmail. By doing this you will be able to use Gmail as your default email editor.


----------

